# Reg.



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Morning everyone. I have come across 2 old photos of Fishing Vessels which I assume to be English but the I am unable to find any port with their Reg letters. They are BE and BL. Any Ideas. Thanks.


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

BL -Bristol BE -Barnstable


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks very much.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

BE is Barnstaple, North Devon.
Gil.


----------

